# Weird Chassis.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone...

I recieved a couple of bulk lots to-day that I bought off epay and I can not identify two of the cars...

One is a Galloway 240z only mark is inside the body and it only says Datsun..I'd venture to say its a Tyco but the Chasis doesn't list as one of thiers ( on Steves ID site.) It looks kinda like a cross between a Gplus and a hp2 if that helps..

Second is a low rider Corvette in transparent purple the chassis is clear! bigger then norm pickup shoes for either brands not a lifelike anyone?


Dave :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can you post a pic? Sounds interesting.  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*mystery chassis*

Ok hope this works...


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

first two look like a old amrak to me


----------



## Rauncy (Sep 1, 1999)

*Chassis ID*

The first one looks like an AFX G Plus.

If the second with the super large pu looks like a HP7 then its an Artin.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

luke the duke said:


> first two look like a old amrak to me



Yes it is a a Amrak finally found it...but thanks


Dave


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

the clear chassis is a marchon. marchon MR-1 chassis are very similar to Artin HO chassis, makes me wonder if Artin originally manufactured Marchons, or Artin bought the MR-1 tooling when marchon disappeared

mike


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.. so basiclly they are old junk lOL.. and I can give them to my 8 year old...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks guys.. so basiclly they are old junk lOL.. and I can give them to my 8 year old...


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sorry about that.. I do tend to repeat myself...

Dave


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Actually The datsun amrak body will fit all Life like chassis made to this day, and is a very good body for racing. At one time, that one in particular would bring $50.00 . I don't think it's worth as much now but you never know.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Piz said:


> Actually The datsun amrak body will fit all Life like chassis made to this day, and is a very good body for racing. At one time, that one in particular would bring $50.00 . I don't think it's worth as much now but you never know.



Oh Don't say that I actually was driving the hell out of it earlier..lol..I never drove a a Amrak before it is a nice fast little car..

Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

coach61 said:


> Oh Don't say that I actually was driving the hell out of it earlier..lol..I never drove a a Amrak before it is a nice fast little car..
> 
> Dave


 heh. I did that when I first got back into the hobby a few years ago. I found a box of slot stuff at a yard sale... I let my 4-year-old drive around the Aurora gray Corvette before I found out what it was worth... 

--rick


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

mking said:


> the clear chassis is a marchon. marchon MR-1 chassis are very similar to Artin HO chassis, makes me wonder if Artin originally manufactured Marchons, or Artin bought the MR-1 tooling when marchon disappeared
> 
> mike


Marchon is owned by Hornby. The Artins are based quite closely on Tycos as you can see from this Tyco-Artin hybrid:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

coach61 said:


> sorry about that.. I do tend to repeat myself...
> 
> Dave


Neither the Artin or Marchon designs are junk. Swap in a 'red' can motor from a Tomy turbo, put on some silicone tyres - and stand well back.

dean


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, that Datsun 240Z is the single most desirable body for Life-Like hardbody racing.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Amrac*

Amrac bought the Cox HO car line. Then Rokar purchased the Amrac chassis and redesigned it to be the M5 car. Next LifeLike bought Rokar.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

This is the newest chassis, the T chassis, on which that Datsun will fit direct.

Use the 18T gear from the ProTracker M and watch that thing fly!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've been seeing a large amount of variation in those Life-Like T chassis. The earlier ones seemed to have stronger traction magnets but poor gear mesh and wheel trueness. The newer ones seem somewhat better built but the traction magnets are weaker, sometimes much, much weaker. I'm not a fan of the T, but I do like the Rokar M5 and Life-Like M chassis quite a lot. I like the older Rokar style Life-Like bodies and the newer Ford Taurus and one generation back Monte Carlo. The Life-Like Porche 911 is also an excellent lightweight body and I buy every one I find hanging on a peg.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Marchon is owned by Hornby.


Marchon is not owned by Hornby. They were a Chicago based toy company that was purchased by Empire. Empire went out of business a few years later.

Chris


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry but I know for a fact, from the guy who conducted the purchase, that the Marchon name is 100% owned by Hornby.

The first Micro Scalextric cars were in fact Marchon based, Hornby merely made a narrow variation chassis and bodies of their own.

As the later Hornby chassis was an equal sales success, despite being pretty ropey, it is unlikely the Marchon name will return.


----------



## Abominus (Dec 25, 2004)

Hornby/Scalextric licensed the Marchon cars and track for an experimental run with a 1/64 line in 1994. If you look on any of the early Scalextric MR-1 instructions, it says used under license from Marchon Inc (or something like that). Scalextric dumped the license the following year and came out with their original design Hornby chassis and track. After all, why would a company as big as Scalextric want to continue using someone else’s design under license? And why make a new line of track with an adaptor unless they lost the license to manufacture the old style? There was an article about this in an old issue of HOUSA magazine. Scalextric employees explained it all at a toy show in the UK. Perhaps your friend has some of the details confused? It was ten years ago.


----------

